# Dirty trick on boy doves with wooden eggs.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I've put 2 wood eggs in a basket in the cage with the two boy doves in love, and now Star is taking them seriously, sitting them and carefully turning them. I think it is funny but I also feel like I've tricked him.  
He looks so happy to have eggs at last, but the other boy thinks he is crazy and won't take turns.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Tee hee - My "pair" of male doves occasionally acts all nest-y, pretending to sit on invisible eggs. I have given them wood eggs to sit on and they do take turns! It keeps them quiet for a week or so as well.

Supposedly, a bonded male pair can even foster chicks if necessary, but I have never tried it. (nor would i recommend it - just an interesting fact)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Tee hee - My "pair" of male doves occasionally acts all nest-y, pretending to sit on invisible eggs. I have given them wood eggs to sit on and they do take turns! It keeps them quiet for a week or so as well.
> 
> *Supposedly, a bonded male pair can even foster chicks if necessary, but I have never tried it. *(nor would i recommend it - just an interesting fact)


That is true actually. Because the males and females both produce crop milk, two man pigeons could very easily take care of a set of babies and if they are nesting and "in love" then they would do a terrific job. Two hens could do the same.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so sweet! I will never forget the look in one of my male pigeons' face when I slipped a day old wood pigeon, that had fallen from the nest, under him. His eyes nearly popped out of his head, but he immediately drew it gently under him, no doubt thinking "Just wait until the wife sees this!"

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> Supposedly, a bonded male pair can even foster chicks if necessary, but I have never tried it. (nor would i recommend it - just an interesting fact)


Yep, I have a friend who had two male pigeons that successfully hatched and raised several rounds of baby pigeons. He said they were great parents.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I had two ringnecks, Lance and Julian, who sat on dummy eggs and then eventually I gave them fertile eggs, which they hatched and raised.  Makes it easy when dad's produce milk, too! Now if only we could figure out how to make human male's do it!


----------

